# Dorset Dove Fields



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if the State got the dove fields put in this year at Dorset. I would hate to drive all the way out there to find weed fields. Also if they did any recent cutting.


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/migbirds/Dove/dove_d3.htm


----------



## Brittguy (Aug 5, 2006)

I read an article in our paper recentely. It said that the dove fields at Dorset and Mosquito were complete. There is a new area manager at Grand River and he is quoted as saying something like they are in but he wouldn't really call them dove fields.

I haven't been over there so I don't know about the mowing.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I think they planted very little at Grand River, as far as I saw last Sunday. The fields directly adjacent the gun range were not planted at all, nor were they mowed. The field off Rt 88 across from the do-it-yourself shotgun range has a few poor rows of corn. I saw no doves there. I did see some doves on Rt 534, north of Mespo around the amish farms.

Edit: 
On the map, Field 3 is supposed to be planted. I didn't walk back there and couldn't tell from the road. Probably is planted.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I went to Grand River Wildlife area, dove area #3 yesterday afternoon. Nary a dove to be seen, not even on the wires by the roads. They planted the field just south of there and north of 88 in solid corn.


----------

